
Is Ringo Starr a Good Drummer? - gerbilly
https://www.quora.com/Is-Ringo-Starr-considered-a-good-drummer?share=1
======
mayankkaizen
I use Materialistic app to browse HN. And I today I realized I can't downvote
on this app as I tried to downvote this story.

These aren't the stories I browse HN for.

